# Tunnel approach system at Calais



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I came back on the tunnel yesterday and there has been some construction works on the UK Passport check booth areas since we last used it. There have been extra booths being fitted leading to narrower lanes with sharp dog legs at the exits from the passport check.
It was very busy yesterday due to extra security checks and once through the French Customs booths we were directed straight on to the next available UK passport control. Once the passports had been checked it was tight to get the MH out of the lane due to the new layouts.
We then noticed that there is a new, to us anyway, sign for caravans and motorhomes on the far right lane of UK passport Control. It would appear therefore that it is best to book in and go through French customs as far right as possible to allow you to get over to that lane. The area between the French Customs and UK Passports was nose to tail on all lanes making a crossover to the right impossible plus we were directed straight on.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks ray a very helpful post.
Brian


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes - nice one Ray









We'll be coming back through in August. I'll make a note of it just in case I forget

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I seem to remember that we used that RH lane when we came back a few weeks ago.
There was still quite a 'dog leg' when leaving which surprised me as it was marked for caravans/motorhomes.
I presume it's part of their security arrangements to stop vehicles just charging through.
It's quite OK, we are an A Class 7.5m, as long as you take it easy which is probably the idea.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Good advice to keep to the R/H lane but for some reason they still allow cars to use the M/H lane so they keep trying to sneak across (and cause havoc) when they see the queue is shorter. It would be better if they reserved that lane for large vehicles only.
I don't know when they changed it but there was a M/H, bus, caravan lane at the right hand side when we came back last September, they may have added the dog-leg since then.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We came back on Saturday too, but had to wait over an hour to get the the check ins, let alone the security! Absolute chaos, they just didn't have enough capacity to get people through. I have always just driven up to the check in and been directed to the right to security. Part of the problem may have been Welsh fans heading home from Lille, and just "turning up" expecting to get on an earlier train. Of course if you get hundreds of them doing the same it will clog up the system, and block those who were arriving in good time . We missed our appointed train time, despite getting there 90 minutes before it was due.


----------

